# Confusion in CompTia A+ Exam Objectives, Please Help!



## xhunter08 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello buddies,

I am looking forward to take *CompTIA A+ Certification Exam* in about 3 months. As part of preparation for the exam I have been doing self study.

I came across with two exam Objectives: one is the old one, *2006 objectives* and the new one is *2009 objectives*. I downloaded both the objectives and went through them.

I think the new *2009 objectives* is better than the old one. 

*My Questions are:*
Can I take the exam on new *2009 objectives* after 3 months of today's date? 
If not after how long, the new *2009 Objectives* exam questions will be available in exam centre?
It'd be great if someone could provide some more information about new *2009 exam objectives.*

Any suggestions or any comments of this kind are welcome ray:

cheers :grin:
Ryan (xhunter)


----------



## xhunter08 (Jun 26, 2009)

*come on someone help me.*


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

if you want to work in computers, you need to learn how to use the internet as a tool!

http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/a.aspx


----------



## xhunter08 (Jun 26, 2009)

gameguru said:


> if you want to work in computers, you need to learn how to use the internet as a tool!
> 
> http://www.comptia.org/certifications/listed/a.aspx


do you think I am so dumb? :4-thatsba I know that website. I just want to know more about the new 2009 Comptia A+ Edition.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Gameguru made an excellent point. The information is right there!

Perhaps this will help: http://tinyurl.com/nf4749


----------

